# i915kms.ko driver problem



## constantius (Dec 8, 2019)

After upgrade from 12 to 12.1 amd64
With kernel.old system boots to the GUI ( mate desktop )
rc.conf

```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```
i915kms.ko and drm.ko are loaded
also is loaded driver i915_kbl_dmc_ver1_04_bin.ko

2. But when I do upgrade from 12.0 to 12.1
with this rc.conf system hangs ( black screen no enter to the system ) when should load i915kms.ko driver

3. changed rc.conf to
kld_list="i915kms"
i915kms.ko  and drm2.ko are loaded. I checked this kldstat -v
There is not driver i915_kbl_dmc_ver1_04_bin.ko loaded...
system does not recogize intel hd kaby lake graphic card
Boot only to the CLI with wrong screen resolution
Startx xorg not start - error invalid screen 

what is wrong with i915kms driver????
I have no idea

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
hostname="PentiumG4560"
keymap="pl.kbd"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
slim_enable="YES"
secadm_enable="YES"
smartd_enable="YES"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko" or kld_list="i915kms"
```


----------



## manoeldesouza (Dec 8, 2019)

Have been through this also. You will need to remove the drm-fbsd12.0-kmod, and build it back from ports. The 12.1 errata document describes this need https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.1R/errata.html#open-issues) and you might want to check the 9other forum post about this: 









						Upgrading to FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE - resolving an issue with drm-fbsd12.0-kmod
					

I just upgraded a desktop system from FreeBSD 12.0 to 12.1-RELEASE. Usually a minor upgrade does not require re-installation of 3rd-party software. This is an i7-7700 system and graphics/drm-kmod was installed and /boot/modules/i915kms.ko was activated. After said upgrade, the system did not...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

